# Immunes at CRMW



## gone (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has had immune treatment at CRMW and if so if you could share your experience? I live in Devon so going to Cardiff is more appealing than travelling to London but as it is something that is quite new to them I didn't know what it would be like. Also what are peoples experiences of CRMW as a clinic? I noticed that they only opened last year so there are no result tables available, does anyone know what their success rates have been so far? (bit of a long shot I know!)


I have been through 4 unsuccessful transfers (3 fresh one frozen, at 2 clinics) so definitley feel I need to explore the possibility of immune treatment.


Thanks in advance for any info you can share.


Pxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

P - I also live in Devon and am looking to have immunes done at CRMW .... 
I did email them direct and got a lovely email from their embryologist.  I'm of the mind set that I'd rather go there than London - plus my consutlant also works along side CRMW ... Hoping he'll refer me.


Mini x


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hi -

CRMW is a great clinic and although it's new, most of the staff are very experienced and a great team who came over from IVF Wales.

You might get a better response to your questions about immunes there if you pop over to the main CRMW thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251369.1044 (hope the link works!)

Good luck and hope that helps.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you .. will pop on over x x


----------



## gone (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Mini Minx - I am sorry I never got back to you after your last post, have not been on here much. Have you decided what to do re testing at CRMW? I am going for my debrief tomorrow and will then try and decide what to do next. Will be really interested to hear if you have made a decision. 
Where abouts in Devon are you if you don't mind me asking? Have you been having treatment in Exeter?
Px


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm in Plymouth - but having treatment in Czech - donor egg ... Have had my consult and am not going down the immune route now ... Going to try with my frosties and see what happens - slightly tweak the protocol .... 


All the best 


Mini x x


----------



## gone (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck with your frosties. Will keep my eye out on any updates from you.
Px


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

P - all the best hun - How did your debrief go??
    for you


Mini x x


----------

